# Navitas tsx500-72, what contactor?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

ask them for a manual first. It doesn't say if it expects to drive the main contactor or not, it just says that it can control contactors.

No manual is available online. 

If it were me I'd call tech support.


----------



## ASI guy (Mar 8, 2012)

If you are still looking for a TSX manual, drop me a PM. I work at Accelerated Systems Inc - we bought Navitas a few years back and still offer the full line of TSX controllers. I can email you a copy.


----------



## greif (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi asi guy
Do you ever run into a problem with the tsx software try to get to run on a computer? I have a experianced guy working on my tsx and cannot get the software working, tried 4 different laptops new to older
Thanks


----------



## ASI guy (Mar 8, 2012)

Gary,

I haven't seen too many issues in getting the software to work on a computer, but there can always be some kind of glitch. The best bet would be to have your guy call in and ask for technical assistance while he has everything hooked up and the computer infront of him. I am certainly no engineer/genius when it comes to the technical end of these things, but we have people here that are. Let me know how things progress and if you need someone from Accelerated Systems to call your guy, PM me with his contact info and I'll make sure it happens.


----------



## greif (Jun 26, 2010)

hi asi
he has been in contact with someone in your office, I know he's called at least 4 times. I have not talked with him since thursday
gary


----------



## ASI guy (Mar 8, 2012)

Gary,

I tracked down the person in our office your guy spoke with. My "guy" hasn't heard from your "guy" for a few weeks and was under the impression that things were working . Your guy hasn't left his number, so if you could PM his name and contact info I will have my guy call him.


----------



## ASI guy (Mar 8, 2012)

Gary,

I haven't heard from you and your assistant hasn't called in. Is everything working? Keep me updated - I definitely don't want to leave a customer hanging.


----------



## greif (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi ASI
Pm me your contact info, I have not talked to him this week yet
Thanks


----------



## ASI guy (Mar 8, 2012)

Gary, 

PM sent. It sounds like your guy called in and the problem was just a bad USB cable between the computer and the controller. Hopefully things start rolling along now.


----------

